# Motor cycle crash investigation



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

So lets open this up just to stir the pot just a bit. 
Lets say this crash happened in the commonwealth who gets citation and for what?

White truck stops in the travel lane.
kid on the bike hit speeds in excess of 100mph.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Did he to UNDER??


Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Hush said:


> Did he to UNDER??
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


I'm not to sure, but it looks like may have.
Here is the original with sound.


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

Neg op complaint for the bike rider. Check for signs of impairment. Marked lines cite for the white truck.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

WTF she sit there for?


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

In NC it’s going to come out worst for the bike. Cite for careless and reckless driving. Class two misdemeanor, six points, $500 fine plus costs. Truck could at most get a cite for impeding traffic. Infraction, one point, $50 fine plus costs.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

As a cop and motorcycle rider, I have to say this motorcycle "operator" was certainly not driving defensively in the least. Certainly looks like he may have been driving just a wee bit over the speed limit which may have contributed to his not being able to stop or drift around the truck. I'm certainly no accident reconstruction type either, but she may have just had a primal reaction to him suddenly appearing, or distraction otherwise.
In any event I'm just saying 91.373% that Randy Road rash is at fault.


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

Not sure why I just saw this, but to chime in here it looks as though she was moving to take a left, presumably stopped when out of the corner of her eye she saw the motorcycle coming at her fast, she froze and stopped and with the speeds he was traveling at he had no time to maneuver around her. I don’t see much fault in her actions, while the cycler was speeding and that could be said caused her to come to a complete stop in the first place.


----------

